# new project



## 30sRollfast (Mar 23, 2008)

I finally got it. my dads 49 columbia. he had when he was younger.the fork were put on backwards.why i dont know. its preaty cool looking locking springer fork, front drum brake.I broke the fork taking the neck off:eek: but its allready fixed. parts are all sandblasted.hopefully i will get it painted this week
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## fourstarbikes (Mar 24, 2008)

*sweet*

nice bike keep it forever


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 24, 2008)

looks good you can put all kinds of parts on that one


----------



## 30sRollfast (Mar 24, 2008)

I dropped all my projects to focus on this one.My dad has cancer really bad and i think him seeing his old bike looking new will bring back some good memories. I plan on passing the bike down to my son when he gets older. I talked to my dad today and he remembers it did have a tank. so if anyone has a tank they would like to sell let me know.thanks guys
                                                   Tim


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 24, 2008)

well I know they have the repro lights and racks on ebay all the time and the tanks too.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 24, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bike-Bi...yZ156523QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 30sRollfast (Apr 19, 2008)

The bike is allmost done. I will post pics when finished.just have to paint 2nd color on fenders&frame.been to cold out all week.


----------



## 30sRollfast (Apr 27, 2008)

well here it is only a few little things left,pinstripes,little ajusting.she rides preaty good. I hope my dad will like the way his old ride looks now.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 27, 2008)

You've outdone yourself, Your Dad should be very proud to have a Son like you. Great job!!!!!


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 27, 2008)

fantastic work there!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 27, 2008)

looks freaking awesome great job


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2008)

She looks Sweet...Good Job!
I think there are re-pop tanks available for those Columbias. Old Hotrod would probably know.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 28, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> She looks Sweet...Good Job!
> I think there are re-pop tanks available for those Columbias. Old Hotrod would probably know.




Memory Lane had boxes of the earlier style so I assume that they also got the repop version of the later style. Give 'em a call.


----------



## ballooman (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shazaamm*

thats a real winner hope yer dad got a kick out of it


----------



## Kustom Kreator (May 15, 2008)

That bike is  B  U  T  Ful!  The fork looks the same as my columbia which was a girls bike. Fantastic job, you should be proud!


----------



## johnnys55s (May 17, 2008)

*Sweet Bike!*



30sRollfast said:


> well here it is only a few little things left,pinstripes,little ajusting.she rides preaty good. I hope my dad will like the way his old ride looks now.




HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOUR DAD,YES HE SHOULD BE PROUD! GREAT JOB!


----------

